# Dr.Poe



## JHS (Sep 11, 2015)

Another member asked if I had a link to Dr.Poe's forum,I do not,do you.
thanks john


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 11, 2015)

As far as I know it is not active anymore.


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 12, 2015)

I don't understand why anyone would like to have anything to do with him.

Dr Poe was found out to be a fraud.

Göran


----------



## solar_plasma (Sep 12, 2015)

Reading those treads it is hard to determine where science becomes fiction, so in the end I decided for myself, that his posts are completely useless to me.


----------

